# Anybody have the Fender G-Dec 3 Special Edition software packs?



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a Fender GDEC-3 that I use for practice in my living room. It's one of the "special edition" models that came out a few years back. They had Blues, Country and Metal versions. They were interchangeable for the channel presets with the fuse software. In other words if you had the "Metal" edition you could change it to the "country" or "blues" edition by flashing from the SD card. 
Fender discontinued the Fuse software and now I'd like to swap my settings from "Metal" to "Blues". 
Does anyone here have that software saved somewhere? I can no longer download it from Fender.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I’m pretty sure I have it at home on my computer but I’m at work right now I can’t get to it. I have a Mustang one V2 and had to really search to find it. I’ll check back once I’m home and see if you’ve gotten it meanwhile.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

This edition?





Download Fender FUSE by Fender Musical Instruments Corporation


Fender FUSE, Free Download by Fender Musical Instruments Corporation




fender-fuse.software.informer.com


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

While I'm at it, does anyone have the process by which you flash the new settings to the amp through the SD card?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

*Updating the firmware from the Fender G-DEC 3 front panel:*


Download the file containing the latest Fender G-DEC 3 firmware here.
Copy the file to an SD card.
With the Fender G-DEC 3 powered off, insert the SD card into the unit.
Power the unit on and follow the on-screen instructions.









Download Fender G-DEC Amplifier Firmware 1.04 for OS Independent


Download Fender G-DEC Amplifier Firmware 1.04 (Audio/DJ Gear)




drivers.softpedia.com


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> *Updating the firmware from the Fender G-DEC 3 front panel:*
> 
> 
> Download the file containing the latest Fender G-DEC 3 firmware here.
> ...


Unfortunately the download didn't work. Also, my G-Dec already has firmware 1.04 installed. It's set to the Metal version but I want the Blues version. I did this once before a few years back and can't find the files for the life of me nor remember exactly how I did it.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have Fender Fuse 2.7.1. It's a 313m EXE file. Too big to zip for email. How can I get it to you.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Verne said:


> I have Fender Fuse 2.7.1. It's a 313m EXE file. Too big to zip for email. How can I get it to you.


Thanks for the offer. 
I've got the fuse software but I'm not sure how to change mode of the amp using the SD card. I can "import" individual settings from the card but for some reason they won't save. I seem to recall having a single file that basically flashed the drive of the amp to fill all presets to the "mode" of amp selected. i.e. Blues, country or metal. I could be misremembering.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I was just able to grab all three FSR packs (Blues, Country and Metal) plus the original non FSR G-Dec 3 presets. Here are the links-



http://support.fender.com/downloads/gdec3/G-DEC3_Blues_FSR.zip





http://support.fender.com/downloads/gdec3/G-DEC3_Country_FSR.zip





http://support.fender.com/downloads/gdec3/G-DEC3_Metal_FSR.zip





http://support.fender.com/downloads/gdec3/G-DEC3_Original_Media.zip



Let me know if you have any trouble downloading them. Here's the procedure for loading them-



> The G-DEC® 3 FSR (Factory Special Run) Special Edition series amplifiers are tailored to cover specific genres and styles of music. We realize that some owners of the original G-DEC® 3 may want access to some of the genre-specific content included on the Special Edition amps. For that reason, we've made it easy for you to load the Special Edition content onto your standard G-DEC® 3. This effectively “converts” your original G-DEC® 3 to a Special Edition model.
> 
> By updating the firmware and media files on your G-DEC® 3, you can have access to the same Blues, Country, and Metal Presets and Band Tracks that G-DEC® 3 Special Edition owners have access to. To download Special Edition content for your amp, click the corresponding download link below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> I was just able to grab all three FSR packs (Blues, Country and Metal) plus the original non FSR G-Dec 3 presets. Here are the links-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was looking for but couldn't articulate too clearly. Unfortunately the links provided don't work... for me anyway. Any way you could send them to me directly?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Any youtube tutorial available for the sd flash part at least?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for but couldn't articulate too clearly. Unfortunately the links provided don't work... for me anyway.


The links aren't working for me now either. Probably some overachiever network admin realized those files weren't supposed to be available any more and killed them. I have them downloaded, I'll see if I can put them on a fileshare for you and be back with some links.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> The links aren't working for me now either. Probably some overachiever network admin realized those files weren't supposed to be available any more and killed them. I have them downloaded, I'll see if I can put them on a fileshare for you and be back with some links.


That would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's a link for the Blues set:

easyupload.io

Let me know if you want the others.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> Any youtube tutorial available for the sd flash part at least?


I found one as well as the files a few years back but since they discontinued support it seems they've been wiped from everywhere!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> Any youtube tutorial available for the sd flash part at least?


The flash procedure I posted above is pretty straightforward to follow.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Here's a link for the Blues set:
> 
> easyupload.io
> 
> Let me know if you want the others.


It was the Country one and it does work. I'd like all of them if you have them. Thanks again.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Ooops, grabbed the wrong file I guess. Standby, I'll be right back with the link for the Blues set.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

This should be the Blues set-

G-DEC 3 FSR Blues files


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> This should be the Blues set-
> 
> G-DEC 3 FSR Blues files


Awesome! Thanks so much! If you have the Metal and Standard settings I'll take them as well.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Here you go:

G-DEC3 FSR Metal files

G-DEC 3 Core files


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


Budda said:


> Any youtube tutorial available for the sd flash part at least?





Hamstrung said:


> I found one as well as the files a few years back but since they discontinued support it seems they've been wiped from everywhere!


I discovered that among the files that gtrguy sent is a readme file that explains the process perfectly. I just flashed the amp to the country setting (as it was the first I downloaded) works swimmingly!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Here you go:
> 
> G-DEC3 FSR Metal files
> 
> G-DEC 3 Core files


Again, many thanks!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

There may be members on Github that still experiment with this, I imagine there would be patches available.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Hamstrung Through time, you have certainly got your money's worth from that amp!


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

They are great little practice amps , I have the country edition ,, and used to have the older model ..


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> @Hamstrung Through time, you have certainly got your money's worth from that amp!


While true, the amp I'm referring to in this thread was the one I bought from Mark's sister after he passed. I still have and use my original G_DEC though it's not programmable. The reason I wanted to reprogram the "new" one is that it has an aux input that works for me playing along to songs I'm trying to learn. It just happened to be the Metal version out of the box but those settings generally don't work for the type of music I'm playing as of late.


----------



## speedyrazor (6 mo ago)

Hi all, I stumbled across this page as I have just aquired a G-DEC3 30, what a fantastic amp! it currently has some Heavy Metal pack on, I would love to try the other FSR packs listed on here, but all the links are now dead. Would someone be kind enough to upload them somewhere again please, I would be very gratefull. Also, does anyone know what the latest firmware for this amp is please?

Kindest regards.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

here a link from my box hope it works , I have never tried these files just downloaded the before they disappear , will leave it for few


----------



## speedyrazor (6 mo ago)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## speedyrazor (6 mo ago)

LaRSin said:


> here a link from my box hope it works , I have never tried these files just downloaded the before they disappear , will leave it for few days only
> G-Dec


Thank you so much, this is great. I have downloaded them, just trying to find an 8G SD card, mine are all 16G or more, and they are not being recognised.
Does anyone know what the latest firmware for the G-Dec3 is please?

Kind regards.


----------



## speedyrazor (6 mo ago)

I used another SD card I had which was 32G, worked fine, I now have the Blues pack loaded. Forgive my ignorance, but is it meant to change the 100 presets, or just the backing tracks?


----------



## speedyrazor (6 mo ago)

Apologies, I'm answering my own questions, but useful if someone else has the same issue.
When you insert the SD card the first time and turn on the amp, it finds the 'loops' image, if you press start it then precedes to install all the backing tracks. When finished it asks you to power cycle the amp. At this point, the new presets are not installed. Leave the SD card in, power cycle the amp, then it will find the Blues presets, press start then installs all those.
Hope this helps someone else.

Kind regards.


----------



## cikasrba (6 mo ago)

*Can **Anyone upload Fender G-Dec 3 Special Edition software packs? (all of them)*
Thanx in advance


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I will leave


----------



## cikasrba (6 mo ago)

LaRSin said:


> I will leave here for a couple of days
> G-Dec Files


Thanx a lot!!!


----------



## ripcord (4 mo ago)

Anyone still have these software packs available for download somewhere?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

ripcord said:


> Anyone still have these software packs available for download somewhere?


G-Dec Files

limited time ..


----------



## ripcord (4 mo ago)

LaRSin said:


> G-Dec Files
> 
> limited time ..


Very much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## 8turk88 (4 mo ago)

LaRSin said:


> G-Dec Files
> 
> limited time ..


Anyway you could post those files again? I just picked up a g-dec 3 and would like to try out the FSR files for blues and country. Thanks


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

8turk88 said:


> Anyway you could post those files again? I just picked up a g-dec 3 and would like to try out the FSR files for blues and country. Thanks


here you go

G-Dec Files


----------



## 8turk88 (4 mo ago)

LaRSin said:


> here you go
> 
> G-Dec Files


You are awesome, thank you!


----------



## Rholcombe13 (3 mo ago)

8turk88 said:


> You are awesome, thank you!


Just got my g dec 3 fifteen working again after 9 years. Could you please post these again?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

LaRSin said:


> here you go
> 
> G-Dec Files


Man, I think you are the last bastion of hope for these files. I need to download them. Not because I need them, but in case anything ever happens to you


----------



## Rholcombe13 (3 mo ago)

LaRSin said:


> G-Dec Files
> 
> limited time ..


Just got my g dec 3 fifteen working after 9 years. Could you please post these again?


----------



## Rholcombe13 (3 mo ago)

LaRSin said:


> G-Dec Files
> 
> limited time ..





LaRSin said:


> G-Dec Files
> 
> limited time ..


Just got my g dec 3 working after 9 years. Could you repost these please?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Rholcombe13 said:


> Just got my g dec 3 working after 9 years. Could you repost these please?


here you go 

G-Dec Files


----------



## Rholcombe13 (3 mo ago)

LaRSin said:


> here you go
> 
> G-Dec Files


Thanks! Thought I would never find these.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

If it helps any, I did secure them last night so that at least makes two of us!


----------



## victoryhandmade (3 mo ago)

3 days ago and the files are no longer available? Can I get a link for them?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

victoryhandmade said:


> 3 days ago and the files are no longer available? Can I get a link for them?


I can throw them up when I get home in about 2 hours.


----------



## victoryhandmade (3 mo ago)

Thanks but I think I hit gold here! The link below has all of these and more downloads for the orginal G Dec and the G Dec 3.



Fender G-DEC 3 files


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Make it a sticky.


----------



## victoryhandmade (3 mo ago)

So I am sure after downloading all of the content that I have the tones somewhere in there but does anyone know the specific names of the files that were used on the Nirvana pack? I read one was called Seattle but I don't have that in my files.


----------



## KMR (2 mo ago)

Thanks for posting this. 
The files for the .fuse files are not there


----------



## KMR (2 mo ago)

Trying to update my G-DEC Thirty to the Country software.
Not sure how many of these files to download?
Thanks


----------



## KMR (2 mo ago)

KMR said:


> Trying to update my G-DEC Thirty to the Country software.
> Not sure how many of these files to download?
> Thanks


I think I have it loaded now.


----------



## KMR (2 mo ago)

victoryhandmade said:


> Thanks but I think I hit gold here! The link below has all of these and more downloads for the orginal G Dec and the G Dec 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Fender G-DEC 3 files


Thank you for posting this. 
I was able to program my G-DEC 3 Thirty for Blues or Country.
I am amazed at the ability of this little amp It is entertaining.


----------

